# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Energía > Minihidraulica >  Un molino aserradora

## perdiguera

La energía hidráulica no comenzó a aprovecharse para producir energía eléctrica sino energía mecánica, mediante molinos que aprovechaban la fuerza del agua para mover bien piedras de moler o ruedas de engranajes que convertían en fuerza mecánica la fuerza hidráulica.
Un ejemplo de ésto es el molino que os enseño a continuación.
El molino de Bramasacs, está situado en el camino que va hacia la ermita de Bastanist y allí dejamos los vehículos y nos fuimos caminando y volvimos posteriormente a hacer el aperitivo.
Esta construcción consta de dos edificaciones la casa del molinero, que ahora se encuentra reconstruida y sirve como casa rural y el molino propiamente dicho que está en ruinas.  

Os pongo unas fotos del conjunto y del río en esa parte.




El caudal era mínimo, si hubiese podido funcionar no lo podría hacer por falta de caudal.

Hacía un frío de narices.





Esta manera de hacer una acequia me encantó. Se apoya en los restos de los estribos del azud de derivación



La salida de aguas del molino al río.

----------


## REEGE

Interesante éste molino, me ha gustado mucho!!! Y el paisaje excelente...
Un abrazo Perdiguera.

----------

